

The New Seiko SII NE88 Automatic Chronograph Movement: A Change in the Wind? - QuillandPad
http://quillandpad.com/2014/06/29/the-new-seiko-ne88-automatic-chronograph-movement-a-change-in-the-wind/

======
chrisbennet
I flag very rarely but i think you have earned this one.

Please read read the FAQ and consider why sending links to your web site 24
times in the last 18 days (while not commenting on any other posts but your
own) is flag worthy.

